# منتدى الافتقاد لكل الاعضاء



## staregypt (20 يناير 2012)

*عايزين منتدى للافتقاد لكل الاعضاء 
:Love_Letter_Send:
ويكون عبارة عن مكان خاص غير متاح للكل
ويكون فيه تواصل بين الاعضاء بعضهم ببعض عن طريق الايميل ورقم المحمول و التليفون
والكنيسة اللى تبعة وهكذا
وبكدا نعزز العلاقة الجميلة الموجوده بين الاعضاء فى المنتدى الى الحياة الحقيقية الواقعية
وكمان علشان نقدر نفتقد الاعضاء اللى بيغيبوا لفترات طويلة
ونقدر نطمن عليهم..
ونسال عنهم...ويكون فى تواصل حقيقى بيننا
*:download:​*ارجــــــــــــــــــــــو الاهتمـــــــــــــــــــام والـــــــــــــــــــــــرد
*:download:​*كـــــــــــــــل سنــــــــــــــــــــــــة وأنتــــــــــــــــــــــــم طيبـــــــــــين
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد إن قوانين المنتدى بتمنع الإيميلات و التليفونات​*


----------



## staregypt (21 يناير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد إن قوانين المنتدى بتمنع الإيميلات و التليفونات​*


علشان كدا قولت يكون منتدى خاص باسوورد او اى شىء
بس على الاقل نقدر نتعرف على الاعضاء القريبين ممنا فى نفس الكنيسة او المنطقة 
او المدارس والجامعات
ونقدر نسال على الناس اللى بتغيب لفترات طويلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أغسطس 2013)

فى اعضاء كتير غائبين لهم
مدة طويلة جدا واحنا مشغوين عليهم
ممكن مثل هذا الاقتراح يمكن نقدر نسال عنهم


----------

